# pkg php5 dependency i386-wine-devel on amd64?



## user127 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi all,

changed the Subject to "php5", because that is the package that actually has the dependency. If changing the Subject line is frowned upon here, please say so. I did not find anything in the rules section.

I install another AMD64 machine with pkg only. As of today, `pkg install php5` lists i386-wine-devel as dependency.

Postfix, Dovecot, Apache 2.2, and MySQL 5.5 have already been installed from pkg and configured.


```
# pkg install php5
Updating repository catalogue
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date
All repositories are up-to-date
The following 3 packages will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
	php5: 5.4.31
	libxml2: 2.9.1_1
	i386-wine-devel: 1.7.23,1

The process will require 232 MB more space
28 MB to be downloaded

Proceed with this action [y/N]: n
#
```

Is there a way to force the installation without Wine? Or am I stuck?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 8, 2014)

This appears to be an issue with pkg. Make sure you're using the latest one (1.3.5.1).


----------



## kpa (Aug 8, 2014)

http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=47531


----------



## user127 (Aug 8, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Make sure you're using the latest one (1.3.5.1).



I am using the latest one: 

```
# pkg -v
1.3.5.1
#
```
and tried `pkg update -f` and `pkg upgrade`.


----------



## fulano (Aug 8, 2014)

This version of pkg is buggy as hell. I hope they fix it soon.


----------



## fonz (Aug 8, 2014)

fulano said:
			
		

> This version of pkg is buggy as hell. I hope they fix it soon.


Well, pkg is still fairly new so there might still be some teething problems from time to time. When you encounter one, feel free to report it at freebsd-ports@ or to submit a PR.


----------



## kpa (Aug 11, 2014)

The ports-mgmt/pkg developers have version 1.3.6 almost ready for release but apparently are holding it to get as many important fixes into it as possible:

https://github.com/freebsd/pkg/commit/3b0ee5cf1f3e906861d1290d886e3814d117a189


----------



## ahhyes (Aug 14, 2014)

I was able to remove the i386-wine nonsense by deleting the package (without it taking out anything else). I had to laugh when I saw it being installed... 



			
				kpa said:
			
		

> The ports-mgmt/pkg developers have version 1.3.6



Not sure what has happened here. As a result, my version was bumped to 1.3.6

First it did this:


```
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: Repository FreeBSD has incompatible checksum format, need to re-create database
Fetching meta.txz: 100% of 940 B                                                                                                      
Fetching digests.txz: 100% of 2 MB                                                                                                     
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100% of 5 MB
```

Then this:


```
root@desktop:/usr/ports/www # pkg upgrade
Updating repository catalogue
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date
All repositories are up-to-date
Checking for upgrades (860 candidates): 100%
The following 88 packages will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
        policykit-0.9_8 (needed shared library changed)
        harfbuzz-0.9.28 (needed shared library changed)
        libslang2-2.2.4_6 (needed shared library changed)
        dbus-glib-0.100.2_1 (needed shared library changed)
--snip--
```

It basically downloads and re-installs a TONNE of packages... no mention on what this "shared" library that apparently has changed is??? This normal?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2014)

In the list of packages to be reinstalled is there one that says something like "(options changed)"? That may be the culprit.


----------



## kpa (Aug 14, 2014)

There was an internal change (done because of this very issue being discussed here) in how pkg records the shared library dependencies with the 1.3.6 update, that resulted in many changed dependencies because the new dependency format is no longer compatible with the old one.


----------

